# Strange growth in/around/of? Echinodorus tenellus



## snooze (Apr 10, 2008)

I've circled the area that includes the strange (to me anyway) growth among some E. tenellus. The plant is growing with very narrow leaves that branch like "Y"s multiple times as it grows. Only a small amount of this growth was present (attached to a normal looking E. tenellus) when I ordered these plants, but it has now reached the size of some of the other plants that have grown from runners.

Any ideas what this is? 
I know the angle of the photo isn't the greatest....

Thanks.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

That's submerged Riccia fluitans.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep riccia as miremonster said. It often gets tangled up in new plants and ends up in new tanks that way. Free it and float it near the top for best growth.


----------



## snooze (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you both for the quick answers! I have no experience with _Riccia_ (obviously). I am now excited to have a new plant (now floating) in my tank! I only hope I can keep it alive and get enough to cover a stone with!

Thanks again.


----------

